# où acheter Batterie iphone 3GS ?



## pepeye66 (11 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,
La batterie d mon 3GS vient de rendre lâme. je vais la changer (il me plait bien ce 3GS) mais je voudrais ne pas tomber sur une batterie de qualité médiocre...
Des conseils, du vécu ?
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## nifex (11 Mars 2014)

Je me pose la même question ce matin pour mon iPhone 4S.

le changement de batterie en Apple Store en Espagne coute 75 euros, mais une batterie semble couter dans les 15 euros sur internet et semble extrêmement facile à réaliser (et surtout ça m'évite de faire 2 heures de voiture pour aller à l'Apple Store...).

Seulement comme la personne au dessus je voudrais acheter une batterie "officiel" si j'ose dire. Comme on trouve de tout sur internet j'aimerai éviter qu'elle m'explose dessus... :râteau:

Merci pour votre aide !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h40 ----------

Problème résolu, iFixit est maintenant en Europe également 

iFixit Store Europe | Home

Perso je vais la commander là-bas, c'est un de seul site en qui j'ai confiance pour les pièces de réparation.


----------



## MrFoulek (11 Mars 2014)

Salut, j'ai trouvé une batterie pour iPhone 3GS pour 7 sur PriceMinister !

Elle tient très bien la charge et a donné un second souffle à mon ancien 3GS pour l'utiliser comme iPod


----------



## franky rabbit (16 Mars 2014)

Sur le site de la redoute j'ai trouvé un modèle de marque blue star PREMIUM 1500 mAh. J'ai fait l'échange et depuis tout va bien. Avant une fois la batterie chargée elle tenait un quart d'heure au plus ; maintenant mon épouse parvient a la faire durer 2 jours.
Il semble y avoir beaucoup d'arnaques aux batteries de portables prétendues neuves et en réalité usagées. Acheter sur un site connu devrait aider je pense...
C'est vrai qu'il est pas mal cet iPhone ! ;-)


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Mars 2014)

Merci à vous tous pour vos infos et remarques.
Je ne me suis pas encore décidé; je vais attendre un peu et continuer à chercher, lire des critiques et autres remontées du terrain et je me déciderai alors.
@ MrFoukek:
Depuis quand as tu fait cet échange ? es tu toujours satisfait ?


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Mars 2014)

nifex a dit:


> Problème résolu, iFixit est maintenant en Europe également
> 
> iFixit Store Europe | Home
> 
> Perso je vais la commander là-bas, c'est un de seul site en qui j'ai confiance pour les pièces de réparation.



J'ai acheté la nouvelle batterie de mon 3GS sur iFixit. Elle fonctionne parfaitement, qualité comme celle d'origine. C'est un plaisir d'avoir de nouveau un téléphone qui tient quasiment 2 jours, contre 45 minutes avec l'ancienne batterie. 

De plus, on peut l'acheter avec les outils si on en n'a pas...


----------



## cillab (9 Juin 2014)

bizzare chez Apple  ils ne vendent pas de batteries je vais de ce pas voir ça


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Juin 2014)

cillab a dit:


> bizzare chez Apple  ils ne vendent pas de batteries je vais de ce pas voir ça



 Ils préfèrent vendre la réparation !


----------



## franky rabbit (18 Mars 2015)

Eh bien la batterie Blue Star Premium 1500 mhA ne tient plus la charge du tout après à peine passé un an ! Tant que l'iPhone est branché au secteur ça va mais une fois débranché il s'éteint quand il veut. Je vais essayer chez iFixit...


----------



## cillab (19 Mars 2015)

bonjour
chez docteur it c'est 50€ changer va su le cite et tu a les devis pieces d'origines


----------

